# first time using FreeBSD as a server



## togermano (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to use windows mostly as a server with using WAMP but I just switched to lighttpd, mysql, php on freebsd FreeBSD 9 and so far the performance has been amazing. I may have issues setting up the mail server. I haven't looked into it yet though. How are your guys experience with freebsd FreeBSD as a server?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2012)

"FreeBSD as a server"? Seriously? FreeBSD is a twenty year old, established, widely used server operating system with a huge reputation for stability and security. This is just like asking "Is your laptop portable?" 

Perhaps you should read  FreeBSD? So, what is it? first. FreeBSD is not exactly obscure or experimental in the server world ..


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 24, 2012)

togermano said:
			
		

> How are your guys experience with freebsd FreeBSD as a server?



I have used FreeBSD as a server for over a decade. My only issue with it is that I didn't use it earlier. Congrats on the switch. Enjoy a real Operating System.


----------

